# Does drinking water fill you up better than a snack?



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm trying to lose weight, and I'm not too heavy. I'm 5'3 and 149 pounds. But, in the recent past I would try to eat snacks whenever I was hungry. Just now, I was getting really hungry and thought about getting a meal, but instead I drank some water. I think that it might be not a bad idea in the future to drink water instead of getting snacks.

Does anyone here do this? I could have a snack every once in a while, but, I realize I should not eat snacks every time I have a hunger attack.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

If your body tells you that it is famished, do drink h20 and more. Just eat small healthy snacks like slice of cheese, avocado with a slice of wholemeal bread, a handful of almonds, sultana, an egg, tin of tuna; well that's what I do. Water doesn't really quash my peckishness

In the long-term, it's good for your body - and will help your eating patterns; eventually you'll lose weight


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I try to do that at work because I get hungry within minutes of arriving and then hours before lunch but I don't take enough snacks to cover all that time. It usually just means that I stay somewhat hungry and go pee a lot.


----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

I tried drinking water instead of taking snacks since I'll be taking lunch soon but I ended up getting hungry again like every 10-15 mins.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

yes. but try to have something with a bit of flavour, like coffee or tea or just something relatively healthy. it will help if it tastes good.


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

Water does not have calories, so it doesn't matter how many gallons of water you drink, you will still be hungry. i would suggest a fruit juice, it's healthier than a little snack if you want to lose weight.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

vyz693 said:


> Water does not have calories, so it doesn't matter how many gallons of water you drink, you will still be hungry. i would suggest a fruit juice, it's healthier than a little snack if you want to lose weight.


That's actually good advice. I've been eating a small handful of chips when I've wanted a snack. It definitely curbs the hunger. You need to train your body to not needing a huge portion. It works.

It's also good to avoid late night meals. That'll help as well.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

vyz693 said:


> Water does not have calories, so it doesn't matter how many gallons of water you drink, you will still be hungry. i would suggest a fruit juice, it's healthier than a little snack if you want to lose weight.


You're right about water not having calories - it also runs right through your stomach, so you won't feel full long (and perpetually drinking water to stay full can kill you so there's my obligatory "don't do that"). As for juice, that's actually a bad idea. Fruit juice = sugar water, and is pretty much as calorie loaded as a pop, and just like water it shoots right through you, so you won't feel full either. The best solution here is to eat something with a lot of fiber - an apple for instance (not a banana), or a salad which will have few calories take a while to digest, and will release whatever calories are there very slowly.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

An apple is a great snack. Usually ill eat a small apple at night to curb my desires for munchy foods. Oh yoghurt is great too


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

Often times when we are hungry, we are actually fine on food but dehydrated. The body knows food has water in it and craves it.

It's similar to how when you are very hungry, your body will crave sugar because its the fastest form of energy. However, you know that the better thing to do is eat a filling meal.


----------



## Beetleguise (May 30, 2013)

catcharay said:


> If your body tells you that it is famished, do drink h20 and more. Just eat small healthy snacks like *slice of cheese*, *avocado with a slice of wholemeal bread*, a handful of *almonds,* sultana, an egg, tin of tuna; well that's what I do. Water doesn't really quash my peckishness
> 
> In the long-term, it's good for your body - and will help your eating patterns; eventually you'll lose weight


If you are trying to lose weight, do not snack on the bolded :um


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Beetleguise said:


> If you are trying to lose weight, do not snack on the bolded :um


It is not too bad if you eat small amounts of it because your body needs fats too, but just the healthy kind!


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Drinking water uses calories.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

I think fruits will the good choice for snacks..


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Anti depressant said:


> I've been eating a small handful of chips when I've wanted a snack.


If chips are your idea of a 'snack', then you may want to re-think what food you have in your diet.

Replace chips with an apple or some raw broccoli, or something.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Beetleguise said:


> If you are trying to lose weight, do not snack on the bolded :um


I eat all the things catcharay listed (apart from the bread because I've cut out wheat and gluten) and I've lost about 14 pounds in the last few months.
A small amount of cheese and nuts are okay. Avocados have healthy monounsaturated fats and are high in fiber which will keep you full longer.

I try to drink a lot of water, but I don't think it curbs my hunger. I usually eat high fiber or high protein snacks when I'm hungry.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

SpyNumber403 said:


> Often times when we are hungry, we are actually fine on food but dehydrated. The body knows food has water in it and craves it.
> 
> It's similar to how when you are very hungry, your body will crave sugar because its the fastest form of energy. However, you know that the better thing to do is eat a filling meal.


why wont body just crave for the right thing each time? its really dense :/


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

To the poster who suggests nuts not being a good snack for weight loss well I disagree. Aside from the fact that nuts have healthy fats, protein, and fiber and other important micro nutrients they also have been associated with living longer and lower rates of cardiovascular disease. 

To add to that they also do a great job of preventing hunger so that you're less likely to overeat throughout the rest of the day. Moderation and variety are key to a healthy diet and weight.


----------



## ashleybrook05 (Jan 4, 2013)

Water really fills you up but if you feel that your body needs real food then you can still eat fruits like apple, pear or grapes. Drinking water is essential and very beneficial but if you are real hungry do not force yourself to depend on water alone as your digestive system needs to move okay.

__________________________
* Local Organic Food Recipes *


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. I need food.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*perpetually hungry*

water after meal sends the food to tummy for digestion

sugared water. swallow anything carbonated and tasty to tickle the senses

I hate my Dr Pepper addiction hard to beat. a 2 litre bottle reaches a horrible state when the caramel dark stuff seperates from the ice, forming a big icicle hard to melt. All flat. nice taste but not fizz. Takes hours out of the fridge to get liquid black; eventually too long time for the rattly ice to thaw to plain water

I need snacks. Anything low calorie to feel full. Veg - houmous, tofu - cooking in oil gives a good taste. Avoiding choc or fried potato


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Water makes me hungrier. :um


----------

